
Cannabinoids remove plaque-forming Alzheimer's proteins from brain cells - evo_9
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-06-cannabinoids-plaque-forming-alzheimer-proteins-brain.html
======
ChuckMcM
... then kill the cell. :-)

More seriously though, that it can positively affect brain conditions has been
known for a while[1].

[1]
[http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00109-005-0025-1#/...](http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00109-005-0025-1#/page-1)

